# Do these macros/diet/training look ok?



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,

I am currently trying to gain weight. I am 11 stone 1 (about two years ago I weighed just under 10 stone) I am eating the following macros:

320g Carbs

190g Protein

55g Fat

I try and get most of my macros from food but I do use USNMuscle Fuel Anabolic for my post workout shake. As I train in the evening, Inormally have this shake straight after training and then I eat dinner aroundan hour later which is normally about 8pm.

I space the carbs out during the day and have most of my fatat breakfast from peanut butter. I also spread the protein out throughout theday.

7am - Breakfast - Porridge + Peanut Butter + FrozenBlueberries

10am - Snack - 2 x Protein Waffles

1pm - Lunch - Chicken + Green Beans + Sweet Potato

3pm to 4pm - Snack - 2 x Protein Waffles

Pre Workout - Banana

Post Workout - USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic

Dinner - This normally consists of meat and vegetables or an omelette andvegetables with something like new potatoes.

I was doing a strength/power workout for 3 days a week with one day of isolation exercises but due to working/studying, I find it hard to do this program still. I have changed things up and just started doing the following split.

Monday - Back and Abs

Tuesday - Chest and Arms

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Legs and Abs

Friday - Shoulders and Arms

Saturday - Rest/some form of cardio (normally a long walk, nothing intense)

Sunday - Rest

Could you guys take a look at this and let me know what youthink?

Cheers


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Dont know about you, how you respond to large quantities of carbs (320g isnt that much I guess), but Ive found out that too many carbs only make me fat and also reduce the insulin sensitivity, which is the thing you dont want when gaining muscle. I guess you have to find that sweet spot.

I do carbs only around my training (low GI pre-wk and hi GI post-wk). I usually "live" on fat+protein (currently on reverse diet from keto-like diet).

The point is that I dont take carbs, I dont raise my insulin -> insulin sensitivity increases and after training you smash down those liquid carbs (around 100g - dextrose, maltodextrine or gainer).

I also reload once a week (400-500 carbs) usually a day before my powerlifting workout (day before, bc glycogen takes one day to be stored).

I believe with this approach one can gain muscle without getting fat.

Anyway, your diet looks good. Id probably skip that banana pre-wk and take most of the carbs post-wk. I dont take carbs till lunch, but its just me. If youre fine and used to your oat in the morning, theres no problem.

Id also train every body part twice a week...assuming youre natty.

Its just me and say what works for me.

Cheers


----------



## BradG93 (Jul 30, 2014)

VeneCZ said:


> Dont know about you, how you respond to large quantities of carbs (320g isnt that much I guess), but Ive found out that too many carbs only make me fat and also reduce the insulin sensitivity, which is the thing you dont want when gaining muscle. I guess you have to find that sweet spot.
> 
> I do carbs only around my training (low GI pre-wk and hi GI post-wk). I usually "live" on fat+protein (currently on reverse diet from keto-like diet).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

I like to space my carbs out as I get really bloated and sluggish in my workouts if not. Do you not get fat from having that amount of dextrose after a workout? It seems like a hell of a lot?

Also I was thinking of doing a push/pull/legs split with one day of full body. I can only train Mondays to Fridays due to other commitments at the weekends.

What would you recommend?

Cheers


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

^^^above statement is right. You have too much protein in your diet. From what I learned 2g per kg of LBM is more than enough, your body wont even utilise more, protein will be broken down to ammonia and body will have to get rid of it.

You also have low amount of fat. Add in some good ones like nuts, fish, avocado, seeds, oils, coconut etc. Dont worry about saturated fats (cholesterol is precursor for steroidal hormones), but dont over do them.

I dont feel bloated. Well I was doing one stupid "bulk". I was eating only huge oatmeal in the morning a then only chicken and rice (+weight gainer after wk), I felt bloated the whole day, was doing 220-250g protein a day. I felt like my stomach will explode. I was doing like 6-7 meals a day.

I bet it was from stupid amounts of carbs I was taking (and protein also).

I was also diagnosed with kidney stones (maybe too much protein --> too much ammonia -->stress on kidneys...who knows?).

Sorry for my long boring stories.

Up the fat, lower the protein, play with carbs. I'd personally do (most of) carbs after the wk, bc it is the time with least posibility that they will be a stored as fat.

For the training (above statement is also right  ) frequency is the key when being natural (look at cycling for example). So I'd train every bodypart twice a week. Push/pull/fullbody would be fine, I guess


----------

